# Ufc 128 19/03/11



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Who is up for it?!

D


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Me, but flying to Newark is a little time consuming 

Predictions - Mr Jones will come out as the 'New' LHW Champion


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

I meant can we find somewhere to watch it with some beers and wings


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Danbirch28 said:


> I meant can we find somewhere to watch it with some beers and wings


Should be on around 6am UAE time, so this is just a little early for beers.

With my DU box, I get Showsports 4 for free, this channel shows all Live UFC events....It even shows the Live Pre-Lims


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you find a place that has good wings... please let me know.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to UFC at Abu Dhabi last year - fantastic atmosphere !


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm hoping they come back... If not maybe the f1?!


----------

